# When did your pup hit adolescence?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My standards were both 7 months old when adolescence struck. Maizie became total hell on wheels until she was 2, at which time she settled down and started listening again. Frosty just started getting more energy (MUCH more energy!), but he has maintained his listening skills at 14 months old now.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My standard went crazy at 8 months and has finally settled down. He is now 3. Took him awhile


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Shae is our first spoo puppy, so I don't have a lot of experience with age stages. She has always been a handful, but I think she has hit adolescence this month at 8 mos old since she has been a bigger and more willful handful than normal.


----------



## tardigreat (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone for their feedback!

Yep, it's here and in full force. I had Myshkin chewing on a bully stick and went to go grab him a cushion from the basement, which is his play area. He followed me down stairs, and I swear I turned around for less than thirty seconds and looked to see that he had pooped all over the carpet!

He's fully housetrained, and usually always tells me when he needs to go out. I love him, but right now I'm tempted to throw him out to the coyotes :/ There is literally nothing in the world that can tucker him out, and it's either putting him back in his crate or giving him four different chew toys to work on when I can't watch him. He's walked for more than an hour every day, given four or five training sessions, and countless games of fetch. All this and he's still doing zoomies around the house and running around like a madman. I used to want an energetic dog, but now I'm fantasizing about the sleepy hounds that curl up by their owners' feet in the books and movies. Do they always stay this crazy?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Do you crate him during the day? Maizie was high drive like that, so I'd force her to rest if she was really nuts, and she'd be out like a light within seconds. Some dogs just don't know when to stop. If you're not having him rest for periods during the day, I would start! Either a crate or a small area.


----------



## tardigreat (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep, he's crate trained! Has been since five months, and he's crated while everyone's away at work and school. He always sleeps in his crate in his room at night. So as soon as I get home, I'm usually trying to do everything I can to tucker him out (nothing works ) It's usually a balance between walks, training, chew toys, and crate time with him. The little heathen seems to never be able to quite stop moving, so when I have to leave him be it's with him mowing through chews in the background.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, well no wonder he has so much energy if he's crated while you're away


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine are toys. Sophy hit adolescence around 7 months, going from compliant puppy to bolshy teenager almost overnight. I remember the day she stood and looked at me when I called her, and thought about it instead of just coming, and I could practically see the thought bubble with "I'm grown up now and don't have to do what _you_ say!" hovering over her head! A reminder that Good Dogs Get Treats quickly sorted that, but she has gone on being a thinker, needing convincing that I might know better than she does. When she caught her first rabbit, and reckoned she could now feed herself as well, she was impossible for days.

Poppy's adolescence was less obvious - she gradually gained in confidence from being a rather nervous pup, but never had a burst of adolescent rebellion. But she is a very laid back little dog, always happier to be follower than leader.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes!! 7 months is when Kit went insane but for Lucky he started have increased energy at 10 months to 14 months. He has always been a calmer dog and after his neuter, he was back to being very well behaved.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I swear Beatrice, a tpoo, was an adolescent from the moment I brought her home at 18 weeks and then just before 11 months a switch flipped and she was the best behaved little pup. Pia, a tpoo, on the other hand it was between 7 months and 18 months, although 3 she is still a little more bubble headed than Beatrice.


----------

